# HMPK Form? [Feedback needed]



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Found this guy online this morning, and I'm in love. :shock: Considering snatching him up, and looking for a HMPK girl to spawn rather than my HMs... From looking at the standards listed here;
http://bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm it looks like he's an '*asymmetrical' *HMPK. My eye is still new, so even though he seems to have nice finnage to me, I was wondering what other breeders might think? 

Photos and fish not under my ownership.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes he's asymmetrical. Body and anal fin could be a bit better but overall he's not too bad.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yes he's asymmetrical. Body and anal fin could be a bit better but overall he's not too bad.


Should the anal fin be shorter? Sharper? Trying to find a female to fill in his faults.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The female should be well balanced with a shorter anal fin.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> The female should be well balanced with a shorter anal fin.


That's what I figured. Just curious, I saw this pretty girl on another thread-- Her anal appears shorter, but I'm not entirely sure how good a cadual or overall spread she has? I'm just making wishful matches, but I think her and him would have some flashy fry! 

Sorry for all the questions, but getting to see the good and bad traits is helping me a ton. <3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Her branching is ok but again the anal is the problem. However, I feel she matches your boy nicely.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Her branching is ok but again the anal is the problem. However, I feel she matches your boy nicely.


I'm seriously considering snagging them. Although the anal on these fry will be long, that could be fixed over a few generations of careful pairings correct?

Could be an interesting challenge.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

ideal HMPK female. Notice the strong branching on her cadual and 180 degree spread...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ideally you want symmetry over everything. The girl PitGurl posted is ideal.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Opps I forgot to say that photo was for the ideal cadual. Mr Vampire is right though symmetry over all is ideal :-D.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

They aren't perfect, but wouldn't it be fine to start with those two and perfect the offspring through outbreeding to more stadard-finned fish over the generations?

Just curious, this is interesting stuff.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you trying for a certain color? Today was the Thai shipment so you have two more weeks before the next one. Unless you really want that female you can always wait and see if something else you like gets posted.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

PitGurl said:


> Are you trying for a certain color? Today was the Thai shipment so you have two more weeks before the next one. Unless you really want that female you can always wait and see if something else you like gets posted.


 
Yeah, I'm looking for a nice marble/dragon female to pair with the male at the start of this thread.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Things you need to change or improve on your an asymmetrical PK male
- general dorsal form:
- blunt anal
- wider ventral









this is the form you want (yours have better better body form)









Look for a female with as perfect fins as possible - specially dorsal and anal
female's flaws


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Browsing AB this morning, trying out my eye. This girl looks to have a better dorasl and cadual, but still long on the anal side? I'm really looking for a dragon marble, but the many on AB right now all seem to have poor finnage..












Similar to this girl?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Like I said you have two weeks before the next shippment so give it time. Who knows what may get posted in that time, could be the female of your dreams .


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Agreed with PitGurl. And you won't find many "perfect" fish on AB. Now that I look back at it I've only seen a handful.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are 3 classes of PK - traditional, asymmetrical and symmetrical. The first 2 doesn't need equal anal fins. So decide which class of PK's you want to work with then look at the form standard and go shopping. 

HM's on the other hand MUST be symmetrically balanced. Sometimes it's hard to fix unsymmetrical fins - specially the anal. But it can be done through selective breeding. 

Try to get a pair that supports the other's weakness. Say the male has a short front dorsal fin, get a female that has a long one.... etc.

You will unlikely get perfect female specimens on AB - specially from Asian breeders. Not sure about US breeders....... So as long as they have balanced (balanced according to their classes - not equal) and full fins, you can work your way with a good male.

Happy hunting. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

